# Regular whole wheat bread vs. sprouted grain bread



## bigsahm21 (Aug 19, 2008)

I know sprouted grains are supposed to be so much better for you but honestly I can't stand the stuff...it tastes like cardboard.

Will eating WW bread really be that much different?  Am I risking my gains at all by doing so?


----------



## allstar (Aug 19, 2008)

Don't go with whole wheat, go with whole grain, its much healthier for you than whole wheat.


----------



## bulba (Aug 20, 2008)

do you mean like ezekial bread? I always toast it and it makes it soooo much better


----------



## allstar (Aug 20, 2008)

wtf is ezekial bread


----------



## glennmo (Aug 20, 2008)

It's from Food for Life. I use the raisin bread . try it , most health food stores carry it.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey, I have an idea.....just *don't eat bread*.


If you must eat bread, the less processed the better...and do it in moderation. There are sooo many other carb sources out there, why stress over bread?


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 20, 2008)

I like bread.  I'm a sandwich fan.  Is that so bad?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 20, 2008)

bigsahm21 said:


> I like bread.  I'm a sandwich fan.  Is that so bad?



Depends on your goals.

I personally don't eat much bread. It isn't entirely bad, but IMO, it can be replaced with better carbs, or just omitted. I would say that if you must eat bread regularly, be sure to pay attention to the nutritional information because there is a lot of variation in the macro's, depending on the source/baker.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay well obviously I'm going to pay attention to the macros regarding everything that I eat.  And I'm not talking about a lot of bread...1-2 slices a day probably.

My main question is that so many people talk about bread like its such a bad thing, when I just don't get it.  If you read the ingredients and it's got 100% whole grains, no HFCS, minimal sugar, etc., what's so bad about it?  I know it's lower on the GI scale, but I really don't put much stock in that, particularly when I'm eating it as part of a meal with proteins and fats.  What makes a "sprouted" grain better than a whole grain?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2008)

There is no bread out there that can compare to sprouted grain bread.


----------

